# Need help w/ Joker Costume



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmm...what about a thrift store? Salvation Army? Goodwill? 

Ad on Craigslist? People post weird crap on there all the time.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

thrift stores a good place to look TRJ 
be sure that the coat you find is all or mostly cotton or some other natural fiber (70%n/30%s). synthetic fibers like nylon and polyester do not dye. its also a good idea to find the coat in a color close to the purple you want to make the dying process easier.

but if you can't find one there, i did find a pattern that works if you're open to making it yourself.
the problem with making it yourself is:
A) sewing, if you don't know how or don't have anyone that does
B) it might not cost under $20, depending on where you buy the fabric.
i say that because some thrift stores do sell a lot of fabric for pretty cheap.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm, so The "Real" Joker needs help with his costume, huh? Wish I could help, but I don't like people cramping my style.  Why don't you wear my nurse's costume instead... that'd be original. 

Just kidding, I have no suggestions, but I can't wait to see pics of your costume. I don't want to be the Joker this year because I think too many people will be doing it. I'll have to wait until a new release of Batman and then go to a party in the Joker's nurse's costume with a machine gun.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Look what I found  - with attachments...*



The Joker said:


> Hmmm, so The "Real" Joker needs help with his costume, huh? Wish I could help, but I don't like people cramping my style.  Why don't you wear my nurse's costume instead... that'd be original.
> 
> Just kidding, I have no suggestions, but I can't wait to see pics of your costume. I don't want to be the Joker this year because I think too many people will be doing it. I'll have to wait until a new release of Batman and then go to a party in the Joker's nurse's costume with a machine gun.


A cross-dressing Joker? Sorry, I don't have the legs for it!

LOL!

But I did find a Joker "inspired" shirt, that I believe captures his personality! And a vest that I will dye or fabric paint green...

As for the tie, I have a couple 'wild" ones I'm gonna try out soon.

Now I still need the jacket - and I went to 5 different thrift stores today, including 1 Salvation Army and 2 Goodwills (the shirt and vest from the first GW) - only $9 for both. Not too shabby 

First pic - Joker inspired shirt, 

Second pic - close-up of interlocking hexagons ( yeah, they're small, but they are cool ) 

and the last pic - my vest I'm gonna paint or dye green.

I know, they are not screen accurate, but I am going for my take on the Joker, close to screen version, but with my twist.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

looks pretty good TRJ
awesome deals on your stuff

. . .

but i like the nurse outfit idea better  you should really do that


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*cross-dressing Joker*



the dogman said:


> looks pretty good TRJ
> awesome deals on your stuff
> 
> . . .
> ...


Thanks. I'm aiming for under $25 total for my costume, including makeup, green hairspray and the costume itself. Though it'll be more around $40 total, including the dye for my coat (when I find it) and the dye or paint for my vest. 

So, it's okay. Thanks for the offer, but my legs are REALLY hairy.


----------

